# Manager and booking gigs



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know that a few people who frequent this forum are professional musicians. Do you have management? How did you choose your management? Are they any good at getting you gigs? Is it worth it for a "new" artist to try to get a manager? 

I'm almost finished an album (demo I guess) of original material and would like to gig all summer this year (folk fests, coffee houses, small theaters) but I have no clue how to get gigs in other towns/cities.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would suggest the following:

- Make your music available for free streaming
- Play open mic nights often
- Email festivals etc offering your services for a very small fee, as well as a link to your music and anything else that can gain you exposure.

I was told a story of someone who posed as a booking agent to book themselves shows: it's sneaky, but I bet it would work (haha).

Our drummer does solo cover sets out of town and I think he just contacted the venues and gave them his album.

Good luck!


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

At this stage of the game you are looking at self-management and there is a ton of relevant stuff about that on the Internet. Until you are ready to quit the day job and pack up the Econoline, pro management won't touch you until you are "bankable". That is just the way the music biz is these days. Good luck!


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I am not sure you need a manager so much as you need a booking agent/agency. I think with new artists, you are better off doing it yourself, and then get a touring manager when you are more established have more details (merchandise, road crew, etc) to keep track of and a larger cash flow. Get a great promo package together and start shopping it around to where you'd like to play.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Budda said:


> I would suggest the following:
> - Make your music available for free streaming
> - Play open mic nights often
> - Email festivals etc offering your services for a very small fee, as well as a link to your music and anything else that can gain you exposure.
> ...


...this is excellent advice. don't waste your time looking for a manager or booking agent. pretend they don't exist.
start showing up at every open mic, jam, showcase or other opportunity you can find.
when you get there, talk to everyone, especially other musicians.
build the momentum. network.
if you are any good, if people like what you do, opportunities will appear out of nowhere. every time you perform.
there are no shortcuts. just get out there and show people what you can do.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Another thing I would be sure to do is build a network as you go. See the article attached. Whenever you come up against anyone who is hosting or organizing a gig, you can bolster yourself with a network of fans that can translate into a ready made audience. For example, if you can tweet to 100 people that you are playing and 50 of them show up to see you, that is a nice negotiating chip.

Check this out: http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/industry_news/industry_report_2011_state_of_music.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had to get towed by CAA last night, and it turns out the driver managed a couple of bands in the 80's. He told me that his duties as manager were to book shows, book lodging, organize transportation and to promote the band. I don't know how things have changed.


----------

